

FeedHint.com: Make your own personalized Hacker News feed - rmontanaro
http://feedhint.com

======
ColinWright
Doesn't work for me, but probably because the machine I usually use to access
HN is running Firefox 1.5 on SuSE 10.1. One of the things I love about HN is
that it runs prefectly on such an old browser/OS combination.

EDIT: Wow, a downvote despite providing concrete feedback to the submitter?
Interesting. I might have to re-think my entire position about the HN
"community" as expressed here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2660578>

~~~
sbierwagen
Why an old browser for Hacker News, where fully 70% of the submissions are
live demos of new technology, which require the latest version of a modern
browser to use? It's like entering your Prius in a rally race.

~~~
tedunangst
70%? Really? The front page is right now filled with text articles from wsj,
forbes, cnbc, stackexchange, ibm, aljezeera, techcrunch, drdobbs, ....

It's like driving your Prius to watch a rally race. Works great.

------
JoachimSchipper
Is it possible to _exclude_ specific things? E.g. "50+ -groupon -climate".

~~~
rcfox
Yeah, I would like to be able to get everything except for a few keywords.

------
AdamGibbins
Can you add the ability to link to the HN comment page instead of directly to
the article please? I find they're often more insightful than the article
itself.

Would also love the ability to specifically blacklist keywords.

Other than that awesome work, thanks.

~~~
adam_albrecht
I'd really like to see both links, as well.

------
foob
It works great and looks very useful, but there is one thing that you might
want to change. Your example is "Startups, Google, Apple" but when you enter
this string it actually adds "Startups,", "Google,", and "Apple". It would be
more intuitive if you break the entry up into separate tags removing ", " or
"," instead of just " ".

Edit: You might also consider clearing the text box after adding a tag. It
felt a bit awkward having to hit ctrl-a before typing each time I wanted to
enter something new.

------
rmontanaro
Hi all, thank you for the reception.

To let you know, I wanted to build the simplest thing that could possibly work
at first, but everything is feasible in the future. Blacklists, better browser
support (I've tested it only on the newest of the five most used, sorry about
that), and to provide more options.

I'll work on all that as soon as my college exams are over.

~~~
sbierwagen
It would be handy if there was a volume limit: three posts per day, or one, or
one a week.

------
ghiculescu
Is it possible to get a link to the comments page as well as to the article in
question?

~~~
rmontanaro
It is. In the future, the you'll find a link to the comments on the
description of the feed.

------
cyanbane
This is great, future enhancements I would love to see:

Subject filter (filter Ask HN)

User criteria - 'always on' or 'always filter' by user (always show from
rmontanaro/never show from cyanbane)

show/filter x levels of comments (ie show 'bitcoin' unless there are 4+ levels
of comments at some point)

------
BasDirks
First "app" on HN in 2 months that I actually _need_ (as defined by myself).
Very useful, thank you.

------
smharris65
Is there any way to put the topics next to the link? If I type several topics
I get a list of links but can't quickly see which topic belongs to which link.

------
dadads
This is a cool UI for doing search, really inspiring!

I hope you won't mind me using this concept for my next app creations.

------
ch0wn
The filtering works surprisingly well. Thank you for building this!

------
plasma
Very nice UI! Simple and easy to use, well done.

------
feedus
very cool. I'd love to see a list of tags that other people use.

